# Questions... Alpine - Nigerian cross... Help?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, I am looking into an Alpine, who might be accidently bred to a blue-eyed nigerian dwarf buck.

Okay, questions are:
If I get a doeling from her, can I breed it back up to a full size alpine?

If I do get it bred up, will a blue-eyed alpine be disqualified?

I'm sure I will have more questions...


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Not with ADGA.

From ADGA's site:

"Animals with any percentage of genetics from Nigerians, Pygmies, Angoras, Boer, or any other breed not currently recognized as a standard breed by the ADGA must not be presented for registration."


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

but I thought I could keep breeding up until I have a full American Alpine. (4 generations)


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

so it can't be registered as recorded grade or experimental?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

grade or experimental is for standard crosses not for mini and standard crosses

you will just have to do the mini route with any doe kids or keep everyone as unregistered.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Unregistered? That isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep what Stacey said.

So either you'll have unregistered Alpines or you could go for Mini Alpines.


----------

